# 25 Jahre Alutech-Cycles, das Jubiläumsjahr startet!



## AlutechCycles (21. März 2017)

Happy Birthday to me! 25 Jahre, ein Vierteljahrhundert, das ist schon eine verdammt lange Zeit. Für uns Grund genug 2017 zu unserem Geburtstagsjahr zu erklären! Dieses besondere Jahr wollen wir aber nicht allein feiern, sondern mit Euch- den Interessierten, Partnern, Followern und vor allem mit den Besten- unseren Kunden.







Was wir im Einzelnen vorhaben können wir an dieser Stelle natürlich noch nicht verraten, fünf kleine Appetizer bekommt Ihr aber schon mal vorab präsentiert.

 Zum einen wird euch Alutech-Cycles-Chef und Wollmützenfreund Jürgen Schlender in mehreren Blogeinträgen auf unserer Homepage die Geschichte von Alutech-Cycles näherbringen. Jürgen wird Euch in seiner unnachahmlichen Art und Weise mitnehmen auf einen Streifzug durch alle Bikes der Firmengeschichte und dabei die ein oder andere Anekdote aus der Bike Branche zum Besten geben.








Außerdem wird es sie wieder geben; die Sonderedition unserer Bikes! Nach vielen erfolgreichen limitierten Editionen werden wir Euch gerade zu diesem Anlass etwas ganz Besonderes kredenzen. Bleibt gespannt und stopft den Sparstrumpf voll- Mitte des Jahres ist es soweit!

 Wer hat es sich nicht gewünscht?- Eine Netzwerk voller Alutech- Verrückter! Eine Community aus der man aus erster Hand Infos über Fanes, Tofane und Co. erhalten kann und Zugang zu exklusiven Angeboten hat. Seid gespannt was euch in Kürze bei der Alutech-Family erwartet! Infos zu Anmeldung, Angeboten und Programmen folgen, stay tuned.

 Auch Appetizer Nummer 4 wird Euch gefallen- wir werden zusammen mit unseren Partnern eine Reihe von Gewinnspielen starten, die sich gewaschen haben. Hier habt Ihr die Chance coole Preise abzustauben!

Last but not Least, viele haben den Wunsch nach einem Ritt auf unserer neuen Sennes29DH ausgerufen- abgemacht! Wir starten wieder Testevents auf denen Ihr alle unsere Bikes zur Probefahrt ausführen oder mit dem Chef persönlich etwas schnacken könnt. Eben wie in guter alter Alutech-Manier. Denn eines wird sich bei Alutech-Cycles auch in den nächsten 25 Jahren nicht ändern:
*True riding.*


Auszug aus unserem Blog, druckfrisch! 
Cheers Tom


----------



## R0ppy (22. März 2017)

Glückwunsch zum Vierteljahrhundert!
Weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (22. März 2017)

Glückwunsch!  Bin total gespannt!


----------



## nrgmac (24. März 2017)

Darf man da evtl. auf ein Testival / Alutech-Treffen hoffen?


----------



## Risiko (25. März 2017)

Glückwunsch! Klingt alles sehr gut!


----------



## ollo (25. März 2017)

Wie doch die Zeit vergeht....... Alles gute und weiterhin viel und noch mehr Erfolg


----------



## AlutechCycles (27. März 2017)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Darf man da evtl. auf ein Testival / Alutech-Treffen hoffen?



Nicht nur hoffen, sondern erwarten.


----------



## hasardeur (27. März 2017)

Na dann gebt doch wenigstens schon mal ein Datum an, damit man das frühzeitig blocken kann.


----------



## AlutechCycles (27. März 2017)

Kann ich leider noch nicht. Alles andere als eine Art Saisonabschluss ist aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt unrealistisch. Also blockt schon mal das letzte Quartal..


----------



## herter (26. April 2017)

wie siehts denn mit neuer bike Bekleidung zum Jubiläum aus????

ne Kappe im Programm fänd ich auch topp !!!

grüße


----------



## mpingola (26. April 2017)

Glückwunsch! Klingt alles sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (3. Mai 2017)

Alutech schrieb:


> Kann ich leider noch nicht. Alles andere als eine Art Saisonabschluss ist aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt unrealistisch. Also blockt schon mal das letzte Quartal..



#insiderinfo : KW34, mehr in Kürze.

Tom


----------



## mcmatzel (9. Juni 2017)

Alutech schrieb:


> in Kürze.


...


----------



## der-gute (17. Juni 2017)

Es ist ja noch nicht KW34... 

Ich glaub, @Alutech hat das hier vergessen.


----------



## AlutechCycles (20. Juni 2017)

Hi,

sorry für die verspätete Meldung, es war viel los.
Wir stehen bezüglich des Testivals/Treffens so ein bisschen zwischen den Stühlen: Einerseits sollte es in der 34.KW stattfinden und das Konzept dazu überzeugt, auf der anderen Seite haben sich die Verhandlungen so lange hingezogen dass es jetzt auch echt schon fast zu kurzfristig ist. Die Planung/Umplanung erfolgt aber in dieser Woche, so dass am Ende der Woche da spätestens eine Entscheidung getroffen wird.
Wie das dann genau aussieht erfahrt Ihr auf unseren Kanälen und natürlich hier.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## AlutechCycles (1. Juli 2017)

Aus dem Blog:

Wir haben unsere bekannte Testwoche aufgemotzt und präsentieren Euch hier den großen Bruder der Alutech-Testevents am Reschensee!

Eine Woche lang die Testflotte durchtesten, Fahrtechniktrainings mit den Factory-Fahrern und dem Chef persönlich erleben, Spaß beim Ballern auf den 3-Länder-Enduro-Trails und sich wie ein (halb-)Profi auf ein Enduro-Rennen vorbereiten: das wird die diesjährige Alutech Test-Train-Race-Week beinhalten!

Aber fangen wir von vorn an. In der Woche vom 22.08.17 bis 29.08.2017 checkst Du am Dienstag im Aktiv-Hotel Edelweiß ein dann geht es nach einem Kennenlernabend am nächsten morgen direkt los auf die Trails, eine Runde „einfahren“.

Die Factory-Piloten nehmen Euch in dieser Woche komplett unter ihre Fittiche um mit Euch eine ausgewogene Mischung aus Fahrtechnik- und Sektionstrainings, Ausdauereinheiten, aber auch Regenerationsmaßnahmen im ausgezeichneten Spa-Bereich des Aktiv-Hotel-Edelweiß vorzunehmen.

Natürlich steht es jedem Einzelnen frei auch einfach nur das traumhafte Panorama und die exorbitanten 3-Länder-Enduro-Trails auf Eurem oder einem Bike der Testflotte zu genießen.

Am Ende dieser Woche angekommen liegt es an Euch: Racer or Spectator? Entweder startet Ihr super vorbereitet mit Eurem mitgebrachten Startplatz beim 3-Länder-Enduro-Race zusammen mit den Alutech-Factory-Piloten oder genießt die zu dem Zeitpunkt noch frei befahren Trails der Region (Achtung Rennbetrieb, einige Trails sind gesperrt!).

Zum lockeren Ausrollen am Montag und Dienstag danach könnt Ihr zusammen mit Mützenliebhaber und Alutech-Cycles-Chef Jürgen Schlender auf die „Schlendi-Tour“. Hier ist Ballern mit Panorama an der Tagesordnung: Der Chef nimmt Euch zu den schönsten Ecken zum Biken und Genießen mit und lässt mit Euch eine der schönsten Wochen im Jahr ausklingen.

Genug Honig verteilt, hier kommen die Fakten:

Übernachtung im 3-Sterne-Superior Aktiv Hotel Edelweiß in Reschen zum Vorzugspreis von lediglich 85,00 €/ Tag inkl. Halbpension im Doppelzimmer.

Alle Leistungen und Eindrücke vom Aktiv Hotel Edelweiß bekommst Du unter www.edelweiss-reschen.it

Das Testen, die Trainings und die Vorbereitung auf das 3-Länder-Enduro-Race sind im Preis inbegriffen und gehen auf uns (ausgenommen Shuttle+Liftkosten)! Nur die schweren Beine nach so viel Biken musst Du selbst tragen.

Nun gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:

Option 1 –  Dienstag bis Dienstag: die volle Breitseite!

Option 2 – Dienstag bis Sonntag: Testen, Vorbereitung und Rennen

Option 3 – Sonntag bis Dienstag: „Schlendi-Tour“

Verbindliche Buchungen unter Angabe des gewünschten Zeitraums unter [email protected], hier gibt es weitere Details und Fragen hierzu werden ebenfalls beantwortet.

!!! Anmeldeschluss: 14.08.2017 !!!

Wir sehen uns am Reschensee! Ahoi und bis dann!

Hinweis: Wir müssen uns leider vorbehalten das Event bei weniger als 5 Anmeldungen abzusagen. Also bring Deinen Kumpel mit!

Cheers Tom


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juli 2017)

Während der Schulferien und 1000 km entfernt. Wer bekommt da kurzfristig Urlaub? Da bin ich leider raus, obwohl ich die Ecke seit Jahren mag. Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (3. Juli 2017)

Ja geb ich Dir recht, war auch interner Kritikpunkt. Da das 3-Länder-Enduro-Race (Sponsor und so.. ) zu dem Zeitpunkt ist wollten wir das gern verbinden. 
Dieses Jahr müssen wir das mit dem Termin so hinnehmen, geil wird´s trotzdem!


----------



## Skwal (17. August 2017)

Findet der Event jetzt statt?


----------



## AlutechCycles (21. August 2017)

Hi @Skwal, wie befürchtet war die Resonanz nicht so groß wie wir uns das erhofft hatten, so dass wir das Event absagen mussten. Ziemlich ärgerlich auch für uns. 
Im nächsten Jahr wird das anders angegangen, weil wir die Idee immer noch klasse finden. Wir waren nur einfach zu spät. 

Wer am 30.09./01.10.17 noch nichts vor hat und in der Nähe vom Bikepark Samerberg ist, sollte da allerdings mal vorbeischauen. Dort wird unser eigenes kleines Testevent stattfinden. Mehr Infos folgen in Kürze auf unseren bekannten Kanälen. 

Cheers


----------



## onkel_c (6. September 2017)

warum haltet ihr sowas nicht im harz ab?
hahnenklee zb bietet ideales alutech revier. da kann man dh shredden, enduro fahren, trails rocken ...

liegt ziemlich zentral und ist auch nicht so weit von euch entfernt. käme mbmn eher in betracht als alles andere hier genannte ...

manchmal liegt das gute doch so nah ;-). nur als anregung!

letztlich aber natürlich euer ding!


----------



## AlutechCycles (14. September 2017)

onkel_c schrieb:


> warum haltet ihr sowas nicht im harz ab?
> hahnenklee zb bietet ideales alutech revier. da kann man dh shredden, enduro fahren, trails rocken ...
> 
> liegt ziemlich zentral und ist auch nicht so weit von euch entfernt. käme mbmn eher in betracht als alles andere hier genannte ...
> ...



Berechtigter Einwand! Wir haben das erste Germanys Finest Testevent in diesem Jahr in St. Andreasberg abgehalten, aber grundsätzlich wollten wir in diesem Jahr tatsächlich mehr in der Harzregion machen. Jedoch hat das leider nicht so geklappt wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben.
In 2018 werden wir uns dort aber öfter sehen, versprochen!


----------



## onkel_c (14. September 2017)

Alutech schrieb:


> ...Jedoch hat das leider nicht so geklappt wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben....



Ja, das ist leider oft so im Leben  ;-).
Na dann gutes Gelingen in 2018


----------



## toben (23. Mai 2018)

München-Reschensee am 01.06.2018

Wer mich von München aus für einen Tag zum Bikefestival an den Reschensee begleiten möchte, ist gegen etwas Spritgeld gern dazu eingeladen mit mir runterzufahren. Tageskarte für den Lift liegt bei 6,-/Tag.

Bike kann mit.

Meldet euch gern. Grüße, Tobias.


----------

